# EfSane II

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin über die Seite http://efsane.sitebest.com/maineng.php

gestolpert, weils grad aktuell bei Freshmeat.net aufgelistet ist.

Hat den wer laufen und kann den Empfehlen oder wie findet Ihr den

Window Manager? Jedenfalls der Dateibrowser sieht recht ordentlich

aus und macht einen schlanken Eindruck.

----------

